# rod pod selber bauen



## Schutty (11. Februar 2004)

wer von euch hat sich schon einen selber gebaut?
mein kumpel und team mitglied rene hat zwei stück gebaut! sind hoffendlich auf dem bild zu erkennen! ist übrigens an der talsperre spremberg!


----------



## rob (11. Februar 2004)

ahhh das ist aber ein sehr schönes foto.da bekommt man wieder richtig lust auf mehrere tage an der donau mit boot auf hardcoreansitz
sehen ja richtig professionell aus die pods!!respekt.was hat das an material und arbeitszeit gekostet?ob dein spezi uns seine anleitung ins netz stellt?
lg aus dem donautal rob#h


----------



## Pilkman (11. Februar 2004)

Alter Schwede, Schutty! Die Teile sehen echt nicht übel aus!!! #6
Ich als Typ mit zwei linken Händen werd zwar mit der Bauanleitung nicht viel anfangen können, aber wer ein bißchen Ahnung von Metallverarbeitung hat, ist sicher daran interessiert!

Pilkman


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. Februar 2004)

Echt nicht schlecht...Ne Anleitung wäre Genial


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Februar 2004)

ich hab schon mal eins gebaut... mal schauen ob ich die Bilder noch finde...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Februar 2004)

Vor urzeiten hab ich mir mal eines aus ner Holzrahmenkonstruktion gebaut. 
Aber da war ich noch armer Schüler und hab dann auch recht fix eins gekauft, und dann noch eins, und noch eins, und noch eins...

Aber Das auf Deinem Foto ist wohl das Professionellste eigenbauteil, was ich je gesehen hab. Hast Du noch ein paar Detailfotos?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Februar 2004)

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...hreadid=10309&highlight=selbstgebautes+Rodpod

da ist der Link zu dem Thread! 

ist aber bestimmt keine Alternative zu einem richitgen Rodpod.. aber als alte Bastler wollten wir nur mal schauen ob wir sowas hinkriegen...


----------



## Pilkman (11. Februar 2004)

Hmm Franz, also irgendwie gefällt mir das von Schutty vorgestellte Rodpod besser...   :q  

Pilkman


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Februar 2004)

dafür ist meins robust :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Pilkman (11. Februar 2004)

Das möchte man bei dem Gewicht auch erwarten...   :q 

Pilkman

PS: Benutzt das Teil eigentlich noch?


----------



## BadPoldi (11. Februar 2004)

Hi,

würd sagen das kommt aufs einsatzgebiet an. jedes mal ein schweres globiges pod mitzuschleppen ist nicht mein ding. allerdings auf großen seen oder fluß wiederum ervorderlich....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## spinnracer (11. Februar 2004)

Solider Pod gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Februar 2004)

@Pilkman
ne das benutz ich nicht... war ja nur ein Test, aber es funktioniert ... ich nehme ganz normal selberzusammengeschweißte Rutenhalter.. die gehn genauso  

das mitschleppen wär nicht das Problem, das macht ja das Auto, und die paar Meter schaff ich´s dann gerade noch, bin ja groß und stark :q


----------



## Pilkman (12. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Franz_16 _
> *... das mitschleppen wär nicht das Problem, das macht ja das Auto, und die paar Meter schaff ich´s dann gerade noch, bin ja groß und stark :q *



Franz der Starke, ach ne... das war ja August...   :q 

Wenn Du mit dem Auto vorfahren kannst, ist das wirklich kein Problem. Ansonsten schon... :m ... ich bin an unseren Seen ein Fan vom normalen Goalpost-Aufbau. Is leicht, stabil und geht fix.

Pilkman


----------



## Schutty (12. Februar 2004)

überfordere die leute nicht!!



kleiner scherz!!!!!!!!!!!!#h


----------



## Hummer (12. Februar 2004)

Tja Schutty, das hast Du nu davon...

Wie wäre es mit einem Berlin-Brandenburger Rodpod-Bauseminar - Seminarleiter Schutty???

Büüttttttteee!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

ja das ist eine gute idee:m
büüütttteeee))))))))


----------



## BadPoldi (12. Februar 2004)

Hi,

jup ich brauch dann nur jemanden der hingeht für mich und eins baut )))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

lach....so ca hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt:m


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Februar 2004)

Goalpost-Aufbau ????

ich dachte immer ich kenn so ziemlich alle Begriffe.. aber der ist mir neu 

Außerdem zählt doch nur die Freude am Selbergebauten..... Probierts mal selber.. ist gar nicht mal soooooooo einfach...


----------



## Pilkman (12. Februar 2004)

Hi Franz,

Goalpost-Aufbau... tja, bin ja selber nicht der größte Fan der Anglisierung der deutschen Sprache, aber für diesen Begriff gibt es kein richtiges deutsches Wort... drum nu´ die Erklärung... wenn Du es liest, wirst Du auch denken: "Ach das meint der... "

Goalpost-Aufbau geht mit einer Buzzerbar, die an beiden Ende ein englisches Gewinde zur Aufnahme eines Erdstabes hat, statt nur eines in der Mitte. Das Ganze sieht dann aus wie ein Tor und ist wesentlich stabiler und verdreht sich auch nicht ständig. Das einmal vorne für die Bissanzeiger und einmal hinten für die Rutenklemmen und an Stellen, wo man mit Erdspeeren auskommt, ist man noch ein Stückchen besser bedient.

Fox stellt solche Buzzerbars z.B. unter dem Namen Rodlok-Buzzerbar her. Das sind die, die eigentlich für das Quattro- bzw. X-Pod sind. Ich find sie ganz gut, weil sie sehr leicht und trotzdem stabil sind. Die Lackierung ist wieder ´ne andere Sache... 

Pilkman


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Februar 2004)

Ok... zum Glück muss ich mich mit sowas nicht auskennen :q ... zur not tuts bei mir auch mal ne Astgabel... :q


----------



## Schutty (12. Februar 2004)

tja mus ich rene mal fragen ob ich die unterlagen kriege. ist wohl kein problem und dann sehen wir mal!!!!


----------



## Hummer (13. Februar 2004)

OK, wir sehen uns ja beim Norge-Carp-Hunter-Treffen  in Berlin, da können wir weiteres besprechen. :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Schutty (13. Februar 2004)

jo hummer bis morgen bin kurz nach 11we da!!!!


----------



## Swe-Carp (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: rod pod selber bauen*

Hallo Schutty

Kann es sein das Dein Bild von Spremberg auf der Bagenzer Seite 
unterhalb der Hochspannung aufgenommen wurde?
Sieht mir doch glatt so aus.Im Frühjahr nicht schlecht.
                                                     Rene


----------



## BigBaitrunner (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: rod pod selber bauen*

Hallo,

Boa das Pod schaut richtig Geil aus !!!!!!!!!!!! Sieht wie ein Professioneles Pod aus. RESPEKT !!

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Pilkman (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: rod pod selber bauen*

Haaaaalloooooooo Schuuuuuuuuttyyyyyy!!!! #h #h #h

Das letzte Mal online am 18.11.2004...  |kopfkrat ... das kann ja wohl für den Einsatzleiter des Anglerboard-Karpfentreffens 2005-1 nicht sein...  :q ... 

... wo steckste denn bloß???  ;+


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: rod pod selber bauen*

@Pilkman 
Der versucht schon seit November mein Pod nachzubauen :q :q :q 

man man... graben die den Thread wieder aus - geil #6 :q


----------



## Pilkman (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: rod pod selber bauen*

Hi Franzerl,

Du wirst lachen, den von Dir verlinkten Tread mit Deinem Eigenbau-Pod hab ich mir auch gerade wieder mal angeschaut...  :m

... ich glaub eher, dass der Schutty beruflich ganz schön eingespannt ist, denn auch in anderen Foren hört man gegenwärtig rein gar nichts von ihm.


----------



## Carpjunky (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: rod pod selber bauen*

Hi Freaks#h
Also das Rod Pod sieht ja so ganz jut aus,aber man kann aufem Bild nich allzu viel erkennen!  #6Gibts nich noch ne Anleitung,weil an Metall komm ich umsonst ran!:q :q  


Gruß


----------



## gregory duveau (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: rod pod selber bauen*

hi ! habe mein erstes drei bein pod auch selber gebaut allerdings aus kupfer , habe mich aber nicht die mühe gegeben , das ich das so klein ausseinander baue kan wie die serie von AMIAUD , deswegen habe ich mir eins zugelegt weil ich die sitze immer umklappen musste und jedesmal den kindersitz ausbauen , hat aber sehr stabil gestanden, leider habe ich kein pic davon 

 

MFG Gregory


----------



## blackleila (4. August 2005)

*AW: rod pod selber bauen*

Servus Schutty,

sehen echt geil aus die Pods! Bin grad auch am konstruieren eines Pods. Wo ich aber mal echte Probleme habe, ist die Vordere Partie. Kannst Du mir mal ein Nah-Foto von Deinem pod schicken oder ne Zeichnung?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Zpoll (4. August 2005)

*AW: rod pod selber bauen*

Ma ne Frage an alle Rodpodbauer da draussen, woher bekommt man solche Klappverschluesse, und muss man da irgendwas schweissen beim Rodpod weil Alu schweissen zu lassen is ja nichgrad billig.

Ps (Falls dus irgendwann nochma lesen solltest Schully): Toll #6


----------



## Mack Master carp (13. September 2005)

*AW: rod pod selber bauen*

Zitat: Muss man da auch was schweissen!


Also mein vater hat mir zum einstieg in dir karpfenszene auch ein pod gebaut.
Und der musste ganz schön viel schweissen(viell auch schweissen lassen)
jedenfalls habe ich es ganz um sonst bekommen.(mein vater is meister in der matallindustrie).aber kann mir echt gut vorstellen dass es einiges kostet...kannst aber mal versuchen zu kleben^^:m 

apropo....das neue pod lässt auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten....ist schon in grosser planung  und das wirds wahrscheinlich werden!!! dazu werde ich es mir einfach von einem freund ausleihen und mein dad baut es dann nach!:g 
http://www.technipeche.net/catalogue/achat/produit_details.php?id=394&PHPSESSID=cd3da56e70a738373c62d3a6999bcba5

freu mich schon ganzschön dicke^^:m  |supergri


----------

